# Nice tree length firewood!



## jegushee1 (May 18, 2015)

*Cuttin nice beech, maple and birch firewood in midcoast maine*


----------



## chucker (May 18, 2015)

nice one time splitters making fast wood with little effort by hyd. or maul........


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 19, 2015)

jegushee, is there no big wood up there? or you are just in the small wood b'ness?


----------



## jegushee1 (May 23, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> jegushee, is there no big wood up there? or you are just in the small wood b'ness?



Plenty of big wood up here ole boy


----------



## jegushee1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't know who the buyers are around other areas but all my tree length buyers don't want wood any bigger then 13-14 inch on the butt. One or two splits is all they want


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 23, 2015)

They all cut in 1/2 for a short log truck?


----------



## jegushee1 (May 23, 2015)

We take all hardwood logs right down to 9 10 inch and the rest of those trees go into pulp. Only smaller stuff goes into tree length. Dif elsewhere??? Up here hardwood pulp still pays pretty good and you don't chase your $


----------



## jegushee1 (May 23, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Why are they all cut in 1/2? We do tree length here, can go as long as 50ft on the log truck.


All tri axles here. All want 8 or 9 cord loads so everything cut 24 ft


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 23, 2015)

How do you get 9 cords on a tri-axle?, that's got to be a really heavy duty truck!

I get 5.5 cords of firewood on my tri axle dump and that's pretty near the GVWR of 50k.

We load about 9 cords that on a 5 axle setup, 80k GVWR... tri axle truck and dual axle trailer... log reach/stinger (whatever you want to call it) setup, like this put with a self loader...


----------



## jegushee1 (May 23, 2015)

?? Every pulp truck here carries 21,22,23 tons of wood no problem. Last load I sent was 10 cord of popple.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 23, 2015)

jegushee1 said:


> I don't know who the buyers are around other areas but all my tree length buyers don't want wood any bigger then 13-14 inch on the butt. One or two splits is all they want


you are talking about fire wood, i was talking about large veneer logs. just curios is all.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 23, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How do you get 9 cords on a tri-axle?, that's got to be a really heavy duty truck!
> 
> I get 5.5 cords of firewood on my tri axle dump and that's pretty near the GVWR of 50k.
> 
> We load about 9 cords that on a 5 axle setup, 80k GVWR... tri axle truck and dual axle trailer... log reach/stinger (whatever you want to call it) setup, like this put with a self loader...


pretty sure they can tag for alot of weight there. there are no self loaders around here because you can't tag it for enough here. 80,000 is all you can put on a semi here no matter how many axles.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (May 24, 2015)

If that were all hardwood, I would pay good money for it. Stuff like that usually gets snapped up by major firewood producers with big processors (not if it's poplar though!). My niche tends to be the stuff that's a bit bigger/knottier since most processor guys don;t want stuff over 13".


----------



## bitzer (May 24, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> you are talking about fire wood, i was talking about large veneer logs. just curios is all.


Tough to get a straight answer outta him? Oldtimer who lived in Vermont or New Hamshire claimed he had never even seen a 1000 bf hardwood tree. So I'm guessing they don't get too big up there.


----------



## 1270d (May 24, 2015)

I think Maine is a lot like where i live in michigan. Timber doesn't grow very big here. Short growing season, poor soils etc. Most of our stands are managed with a max stem diameter of 20-24 inches. Average diameter is a lot less than that. Optimum diameter/quality is supposed to be around 16-18 inch, then quality drops off pretty quickly.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 24, 2015)

wow, i leave 16" trees


----------



## 1270d (May 24, 2015)

thankfully what is lacked in timber size is made up for by excellent markets for products harvested


----------



## bitzer (May 24, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> wow, i leave 16" trees


Same here. Its funny cuz hes only about 5-6 hours north of me. At 2-3 hours north of me there is a huge change in timber size.


----------



## jegushee1 (May 24, 2015)

This tri axle when loaded head 4300 board feet of oak logs on it. That is over 8 cord. Is that not how you guys haul logs??? Never seen it different up here in maine unless someone got a trailer set up. Then your talkin 6 thousand board feet


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 24, 2015)

nope, 4300ft be a semi load for me. we just can't tag for enough weight here to use straight trucks. i tried it, to many fines.

those be saw logs right?


----------



## northmanlogging (May 24, 2015)

80k with a 3 axle truck, 88k with a drop axle, upwards of 105k depending on distance between wheels drop axles and whether or not you have a pup trailer.

Most of the full size dump trucks are in the 105k with 1-2 drops, and 3-4 axle trailers.

Still have to have legal axle weights, so its a hit and miss deal.

My usual self loader jockey is "legal" to 80k, but for 30' logs only 74k... not that I've ever seen him put on less then 82k ish

The back up jockey is legal to 88k but I've never seen him put on more then 75k... so ya gotta know your drivers.

I'm not sure but it seems like most of the straight trucks run at 80k, with a few going up to 88k. Don't quote me but I think it has more to do with load height most times, or having a more manuevarable truck, that drop axle has a habit of getting in the way...

There are a handful of trucks with drops on both the truck and the trailer, and I think by doing that they are legal to 105, but it looks like an awful pain in the ass to move around on a landing with.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jun 8, 2015)

jegushee1 said:


> *Cuttin nice beech, maple and birch firewood in midcoast maine*



That's going to be a lot like my next two years.

Zip it at 16", pop it in half, throw it on the pile.

Our trees stunt out around 20" if you don't remove the competition. I've seen 6-7% growth in released 12" trees 2 years after liberation. Crowded ones don't hit 3% consistently.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

Depending on log size, I've had this truck loaded with over 10,000 Doyle. This load of cherry and maple scaled out around 8500 if I recall.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jun 10, 2015)

That's a nice haul!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 11, 2015)

jegushee1 said:


> View attachment 426804
> This tri axle when loaded head 4300 board feet of oak logs on it. That is over 8 cord. Is that not how you guys haul logs??? Never seen it different up here in maine unless someone got a trailer set up. Then your talkin 6 thousand board feet



Around here we call that truck a quad axle or tri drive. A tri axle is a std dumptruck or semi tractor with 3 axles.

We haul logs with a "west coast" setup. Tri axle Ford 8000 truck with a self loader and the front part of a log bunk which can rotate. It pulls via a pintle hook a "reach" which has another bunk over 2 axles. That bunk also can rotate.
I don't have pics on this phone, but looks like this:





http://m.truckpaper.com/ListingDetail/Index?industryName=truck&listingID=5562691&categoryID=221


----------



## jegushee1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Depending on log size, I've had this truck loaded with over 10,000 Doyle. This load of cherry and maple scaled out around 8500 if I recall.View attachment 429939



You guys get scaled in Doyle?? We all international rule up here in Maine. Nice load though!! We haven't got that much cherry up here, especially stuff that nice


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

The Doyle seems to be the universal scale for hardwoods, but whatever scale is used it's generally reflective of the price/thou.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 11, 2015)

jegushee1 said:


> You guys get scaled in Doyle?? We all international rule up here in Maine. Nice load though!! We haven't got that much cherry up here, especially stuff that nice



They mostly buy by weight up north.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

What I hate about cutting veneer is you have to hide logs from some log buyers. Lol


----------



## jegushee1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 430014
> The Doyle seems to be the universal scale for hardwoods, but whatever scale is used it's generally reflective of the price/thou.



EVERYTHING in Maine is inter scaled has been for LONG time. Weird that dif scales for dif parts of country. Most are hard wood is in the 16 17 inch range on the butt. Just don't have the growth rate as down south. Plus our woods have been cut over more then most


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

jegushee1 said:


> EVERYTHING in Maine is inter scaled has been for LONG time. Weird that dif scales for dif parts of country. Most are hard wood is in the 16 17 inch range on the butt. Just don't have the growth rate as down south. Plus our woods have been cut over more then most


I understand now why Maine uses the International since the Doyle beats up bad on logs under 16".
I've also sold on the Ontario log rule which is much like the International.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 11, 2015)

Our logs are almost all sold on Scribner scale. Some say decimal C.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 12, 2015)

Log truck... this is the normal setup for around here. The reach is pushed in, it pulls out for about 40ft between bunks.


----------



## jegushee1 (Jun 13, 2015)

This is our truck set ups here in Maine for most part. This mix of oak and spruce scaled out at 4500 ft international rule


----------



## jegushee1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I understand now why Maine uses the International since the Doyle beats up bad on logs under 16".
> I've also sold on the Ontario log rule which is much like the International.


Yea unless we are cuttin pine, we don't get into that much stuff bigger then 16 17 inch. Used to have some big spruce and fir but now those are usually only in the 14 15 inch range. Pine still pretty big though


----------



## nk14zp (Jun 16, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> wow, i leave 16" trees


Bite me.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 16, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> Bite me.


----------



## redoakman (Jun 16, 2015)

Veneer buyers are worst then lawyers I swear lmaooo. I hate dealing with them .


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 16, 2015)

really? what ever they pay is better than saw.......i kinda like them.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 16, 2015)

Scribner here too. C.


----------



## redoakman (Jun 16, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> really? what ever they pay is better than saw.......i kinda like them.


i like them for money wise but picky ass hell


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 16, 2015)

some are......a few years back i had a buyer come out to look at some logs. he picked out only the best white oak butt logs, no red oak or poplar would he take. the check was nice but the freight was not and he only took one load. my regular guy takes almost all of it for some grade or another and we haul our selves. really not worth it to me. if i picked out like that guy, my regular buyer prolly would have matched his price.


----------

